# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Temp setting on PC vs Printer

## Tesla

I'm new to 3D printing, in CURA it lets me select the nozzle temp say 200, on my CR10 it also has a temp setting, i wold assume it sets my printer to what i set in CURA?

----------


## curious aardvark

usually the temperature for printing is set by the gcode. 

Temperature settings on the printer are mainly for changing filament. Well that's all i've ever used them for.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I use the Printer temp to set as preheat, while preparing the model. Ready to Print start with a preheat.
Slice part sent to printer, start print from this preheated state. Can be used to change current color filament.

----------


## curious aardvark

true, if I'm doing a pre-heat. I usually do it via the simplify3d control panel.

----------


## 7YADER

Simplify3d is great for this work.

----------

